# lilo con gentoo y slackware?

## foxfuz2002

Buenas, pues resulta que he instalado la gentoo, primero instale slackware en las particiones /dev/hda1,hda2,hda3 y hda5. Gentoo tiene /dev/hda6,hda7,hda8,hda9. Cuando termine de hacer todos los pasos no instale el grub, pensando en que desde el lilo de slackware lo podria añadir sin problema alguno.......pues no, que tonto soy!! No lo entiendo.....alguna idea?

----------

## xxx

Tienes que compilar el kernel, poner el bzImage en su lugar adecuado y luego configurar el lilo (acuérdate de ejecutar "lilo" después de cambiar una configuración, copy pastea lo de la otra distribución para que haya otra entrada pero con los valores para gentoo) o el grub, añadiendo las entradas pertinentes.

Un saludo.

----------

## foxfuz2002

Si recompilar el kernel ya lo hize, lo unico ke no hize es el grub, rebootee y me puse al lilo.conf de slackware, como debo añadir la particion /dev/hda7 que es la /  en el lilo.conf ?

----------

## ElOrens

Lo más fácil es que entres a la gentoo que tienes ahora instalada , bien sea por chroot desde otra distribución o desde el cd de arranque.

Haces todo lo que dice en los pasos para el GRUB del manual y no te olvides de poner el bzImage en /boot

Un saludo.

----------

## ZaYer

Bien, la solucion es bastante simple, ya me vi yo un dia en un embroyo por el estilo a este  :Razz: 

Lo unico que has de hacer es un lilo, por ejemplo, el de slack que este en el mbr (/dev/hda) y que ese tenga una entrada al final que cargue al otro lilo (el de gentoo) que resida en una particion donde tengas gentoo por ejemplo (/dev/hda6).

Me aclaro:

En slackware tienes tu lilo normal y al final del /etc/lilo.conf cargas el lilo ke hay en /dev/hda6 de la siguiente manera

other = /dev/hda6

  label = Gentoo

Y el lilo de gentoo lo cargas en /dev/hda6 normal y corriente, con su entrada de toda la vida

image = /boot/linux-2.4.18

  label = Gentoo

El resultado sera bastante curioso, en primer lugar te saldra el lilo del MBR (el de slackware y te dara a elejir slackware, o bien gentoo, en caso de elegir gentoo tendras saltaras al lilo de gentoo.

Un buen modo de no ver el lilo de gentoo es dandole timeout = 1.

Facilillo eh?

Un saludo muchachos.

----------

